# BMW M3 Concept babe!!!



## bimmaboy (Jul 11, 2002)

Lovely pic and my wallpaper  :thumbup: 

What do u think?


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Its a sweet car.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

What color is that?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LSB said:


> *What color is that? *


the (in)famous Chrome Shadow. Showcar color only, matches the wheels :yikes:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what and where is the babe, anyway?

:dunno: :eeps: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *what and where is the babe, anyway?
> 
> :dunno: :eeps: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


YA, that's why I even opened the thread


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

How about we start a rumor that the production CSL will be available in Shadow Chrome?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> the (in)famous Chrome Shadow. Showcar color only, matches the wheels :yikes: *


I have the original M3 Concept as a wallpaper on my other machine; the color looks different (Probably the lighting/angle/or flatscreen thing.)

I was hoping that it was HIGHLY polished Sterling Gray


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Found one!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LSB said:


> *
> 
> I have the original M3 Concept as a wallpaper on my other machine; the color looks different (Probably the lighting/angle/or flatscreen thing.)
> : *


I agree, it does look different to me too. Maybe it's not the same, or maybe the process of applying the $20,000 paint job results in different appearances. :dunno:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I need to paint my Taurus that color :angel: 

For those of you who havent found out yet, i am now admitting to what i drive


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

buyme///M5 said:


> *I need to paint my Taurus that color :angel:
> 
> For those of you who havent found out yet, i am now admitting to what i drive  *


:yikes: :angel:


----------



## tlaselva (Aug 21, 2002)

Love those tires. Anyone know what they are? And are they available and legal for street use?


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

tlaselva said:


> *Love those tires. Anyone know what they are? And are they available and legal for street use? *


Well, you can see the Michelin logo, so start looking there, and I'll bet no. (There's this little thing called tread that you need for wet traction...)

Alex


----------



## tlaselva (Aug 21, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *
> 
> Well, you can see the Michelin logo, so start looking there, and I'll bet no. (There's this little thing called tread that you need for wet traction...)
> 
> Alex *


If you look closely, those tires are not slicks, but actually have grooves in them, which should make them road legal. They do look like soft compounds though.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Someone please clean the drool off of my keyboard.:yikes:


----------

